
Dante2: A complete rewrite of Dante's wysiwyg (medium editor clone) in draft-js - miguelmichelson
https://michelson.github.io/dante2/
======
bquiroz
I've tested several other medium clones, but for a RoR app this one looks
waaaay better than others I've been go through.

------
ceperalta
Pretty straight forward to use and relies on draf-js which is awesome.

